# heat transfers on pvc coted material(raincoat)



## thebigdaddyray (Mar 16, 2008)

I am looking to put some reflective transfer stripes on a raincoat. its made of pvc coated nylon can I do this? or will the jacket melt?? I dont have screen printing equipt. only heat transfers.
thanks Ray


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

I was recently wondering the same thing in a similar thread here;

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t43053.html


----------

